# X320 with TracVac Model 462



## niclaw (Dec 3, 2014)

New In Fall, 2015. 
Whole assembly mounts on tractor, didn't want casters, the one we had been using always seemed to tear up some yard. Does have limited capacity due to trash can collector size.
I chose this model because I need to dump leaves in a utility trailer and haul away. 
Works just fine, don't overfill or it will clog the hose from the deck all the way to the container.


----------

